# My Busy Day



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Did a wind damage tree removal today. It was a large willow that blew down across a ladies back yard. The tree took out two Blue Spruce on it's way down,but missed her house.
I did all the chain saw work first. Cut the pieces as large as I could,then used my 4 way bucket to bite and carry all the pieces.
The entire job took 5 hours and was only that quick because I only had to move the debris 100' and pile it for burning next spring.neither one of the blue spruce could be saved.They were both about 8" circumference at the stump. Pushed them out of the ground,shook the dirt off and piled them up with the rest.When I left all debris was cleaned up and I back dragged alll my tire tracks. I figure I netted approximately $200.00 for my 5 hours work.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

$200, Not a bad paycheck for 5 hours. To bad the Spruce were destroyed. Takes a while to get them that big. They're such beautiful trees.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

As long as you are paying the bills, that is what counts!Bye


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Prior To Tree removal*

I loaded my 4600 JD on my trailer and went to my farm to take off the rototiller and put on the back-hoe.Accomplished that ,and was reloading the tractor on the trailer when a Hydraulic line broke.The swivel fitting for my power beyond return line failed.I lost a gallon of hydro fluid right in the driveway. No weeds there at least.The fitting is a fancy John Deere only job.Removed it took off the O ring ,clamped it in the vice and brazed it back together.Reassembled the line ,added one gallon hydro fluid. I was back in business in less then an hour.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

It's good to be handy.

As Red Green would say "If they don't find ya handsome, they'll find ya Handy" :smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*net*

That is $200.00 net. I figure depreciation and expenses at 35%


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *$200, Not a bad paycheck for 5 hours. To bad the Spruce were destroyed. Takes a while to get them that big. They're such beautiful trees. *


We had moved where we wanted to put our house becouse we did not want to lose a nice big blue spruce. Would have liked to have the house about 20' closer to the road. Here is a picture of the tree, and the house.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow --- Look at all that snow! Does your house ever get completely covered up? With like snow drifts or anything? That is amazing!   

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

ingersoll..
spectacular house... got a pic w/out the snow?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Nope not that much snow andy, but we had a REAL bad year last year.



I do have some more pictures. I will post some tonight


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*man i would hate that*

To have to get up in the morning and get that out of the way before i went to work:rough: Now i know why i live in the south that would put me in an early grave:night: It pretty to look but i dont want it:cheers:
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Had a busy day too!*

Got up and had breakfast, Cheerios, breakfast of champions.

Got on the puter and posted out on TF

Returned the pig rig. I made a deal when I bought the pigs that I could use his trailer to take them to market.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Decided to finish limbing the trees and put them on the brush pile. We have several bonfires a year, the next one is going to be Thanksgiving when we torch this baby.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Another view


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Used the loader for bucking up the pile. Not recommended when the fires burning.:smiles:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Charlie made his contribution to the pile.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*4 way*

argee,
Invest in a 4 way bucket and that job is easy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

While I had the trailer on the truck, decided it would be a good day to take my GT5000 down to Sears for carb. work.

Stopped on the way down and took my honey out to lunch from her workplace.

Got back home and parked the trailer, got some meat out of the freezer for supper. Started supper.

Got on my puter and am posting out on TF.

What a great day off!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: 4 way*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> 
> *argee,
> Invest in a 4 way bucket and that job is easy *


slipshod,
That's on the wish list.:smiles:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*the black one*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Charlie made his contribution to the pile. *



The black one is smiling:smiles: for the picture.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*$1,200*

That is what the 4 way bucket cost me on my John Deere. I justified the expense as a business cost.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: the black one*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> 
> *The black one is smiling:smiles: for the picture.
> Jody *


Yah, thats my Alice AKA Snaggletooth....she's always smiling.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: man i would hate that*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *To have to get up in the morning and get that out of the way before i went to work:rough: Now i know why i live in the south that would put me in an early grave:night: It pretty to look but i dont want it:cheers:
> Jody *


And last year was a REAL bad snow year. My new house is about 45 min southeast from where I used to live, and usly get a LOT less snow. [old house got tail end of lake effect snow, new one is in a valley] Well, last summer WE got the heavy stuff. I guess the snow is going where I do. 


And now I got that great 400ft drive to clean.DOHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ingersoll..
> spectacular house... got a pic w/out the snow? *


I will post some in the Building fourm.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a pretty cheap price for what you did. Around here it would cost $225 to $250 to fell a perfectly straight pine in an open field without any chance of hanging it in another tree or hitting something. Thats just a cut and drop and walk away. Cut it up and haul it away and make things nice again would cost a bunch of $$$$. They charge ungodly sums of money around here if a tree or firewood or a chainsaw is connected to it. Thats the main reason I went to a school to learn climbing and different techniques for felling and working a tree from the top down. The price of the school was less than what they wanted to just drop two pines by my house. I came home and full of knowledge and gave the trees hell. Some of the best $$ I have ever spent. Prior to this I always thought I knew what I was doing, now I believe I do anyway. At least I feel a lot more sure when I put that chainsaw to a tree when its by the house or a building etc. I just wished my joints and body would hold up to the rigors of climbing / cutting like I used to be able to do, I sort of miss doing it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee
You need to feed that little tractor some premium grade fuel so it can grow up to fit that trailer. It looks lost with all that space around it........


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*prices*

Chipmaker,
I too love to work the trees.The challenge of a tree leaning the opposite way from where I want it to fall makes my juices flow.Really like to work with the wedges and see a tree tilt back to where it has to go to hit the ground safely. I have never gone to school for it ,but I have been felling trees for over 40 years. Even at 53 I can strap on a pair of spurs and get up there.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> 
> *Argee
> You need to feed that little tractor some premium grade fuel so it can grow up to fit that trailer. It looks lost with all that space around it........ *


Yah it does look a little anemic doesn't it. :lmao: The trailer, of course is for lil' Red's bigger brother Ole Blue and his attachments, in case I want to take him somewhere to chew up some ground.:smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*ford*

argee,
Your Ford is still too new to be named ole blue.At least get it stuck once before you call it ole!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: ford*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *argee,
> Your Ford is still too new to be named ole blue.At least get it stuck once before you call it ole! *


Let me assure you, it's been stuck more than once. Kinda like a dog, once it's over 5 years, it's old.
:smiles:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I got to do my cleanup on saturday. We have a ton of trees limbs down from the wind. Unfortunately, they had to sit around and wait for me to come back from my trip.


----------

